# 24/7 vs 18/7  lighting



## flashcolash (Jun 15, 2006)

im in the veg stage and im reading that continuous light is the best for your plant but im also reading that it is important for your plant to have 8 hours of time for rejuvantion..   what is correct and how much faster will the plant grow under 24/7 vs 18/7


----------



## AceT9 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Im not for sure what the difference from 24/7 and 18/6 is but many people will debate about it... Wait for someone else who might know more  *


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 15, 2006)

You pretty much got the long and short of it, some folks think they need time in the dark and some don't, I do fine with 18/6 and others do fine with 24/7, It's a preference thing, eight hours less of power a day though.


----------

